# Cheap Transportation from Cabo Airport to Playa Grande Resort



## myhottoddy (Dec 20, 2009)

My wife and I will be ariving at the Cabo Airport (SJD)Dec 27 around 3 PM.  What is the best way to get from the airport to Playa Grande Resort near Solmar?  Does the resort offer transport? I know we will get the timeshare hustle but won't commit for less than $200.


----------



## Sponge (Dec 20, 2009)

*Cabo Transfer's s*

http://www.cape-travel.com/
They can only do airport to Playa Grande. Back to airport the resort does a shared shuttle. Or you can cab it back alone for 550.00 Pesos. Unless that has gone up ?


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

One we have used a few times and have been satisfied with 
was Baja Ground Service.
www.bajaonly.com
we have used the shared transportation and have had private sometimes even though we booked shared.  Coming back to the airport they have been shared mostly and they have only picked up 2 resorts like Playa Grande and Solmar..

We booked round trip


----------

